# Apache 2.2 und PHP 5.2.6 - "Forbidden" beim Aufruf



## DarthShader (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, den Apache Webserver (Version 2.2) mit PHP (Version 5.2.6) zum laufen zu bekommen. Der Webserver ohne PHP funktioniert, d.h. "DocumentRoot" ist z.B. korrekt eingerichtet.

Hier zunächst einmal meine Konfigurationseinstellungen, diese stehen ganz am Ende der httpd.conf Datei:


```
DocumentRoot "d:/Projekte/www/htdocs"

<IfModule dir_module>
    DirectoryIndex index.php index.html
</IfModule>

<Directory "d:/Projekte/www/htdocs">
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

ScriptAlias /php/ "d:/php/"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
Action application/x-httpd-php "/php/php.exe"
```

PHP liegt im Verzeichnis "D:\php" (Windows Betriebssystem), die php.ini liegt im PHP Verzeichnis, meine HTML Dateien in "d:/Projekte/www/htdocs". Setze ich dort zum Test eine index.php Datei rein, die reinen HTML Code (noch kein PHP) enthält, so sagt mir Apache beim Aufruf von "http://localhost/":



> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /php/php.exe/index.php on this server.



Ich habe "damals" auch schon Apache mit PHP unter Windows am laufen gehabt, und alles exakt so konfiguriert, und es funktionierte. Nun jedoch mit den neueren Versionen geht es nicht mehr.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DarthShader (6. Juni 2008)

Hat keiner eine Idee dazu? Ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich Apache und PHP sonst einrichten sollte und ich kann mir die Fehlermeldung einfach nicht erklären.

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------

